# JSF: SelectBooleanCheckbox vorbelegen?



## Maren T. (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich eine BooleanCheckbox vorbelegen, so dass sie beim Seitenaufbau bereits selektiert ist?
Muss doch irgendwie zu machen sein, oder?

<h:selectBooleanCheckbox id="b6" value="#{version.online}" readonly="true" />

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist ja version.online nur der Wert, den die Checkbox übergibt, aber wenn ich den vorher auf true setze tut sich da leider nix...

Auch das readonly bereitet mir Probleme, die Checkbox ist weiterhin editierbar...

Tipps? Was mache ich falsch?

Gruß Maren


----------



## SusanneK (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Maren,

geht vielleicht das Folgende (ich habe das jetzt nicht getestet):

<h:selectBooleanCheckbox id="b6" *checked="checked"* value="#{version.online}" readonly="true" />

Liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Maren T. (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,
nein, leider gibt es scheinbar kein Attribut "checked".

http://java.sun.com/javaee/javaserverfaces/1.0/docs/tlddocs/index.html

Gruß Maren


----------



## Guest (19. Mrz 2007)

und disabled="false" ?


----------



## Maren T. (19. Mrz 2007)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

"disabled" bezeichnet denke ich die Funktionalität des Objects --> folglich würde es wahrscheinlich ausgegraut sein...

Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## zordan (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Maren!

Habe grade in meinem JSF Projekt nachgesehen, nutze aber auch MyFaces.

Wenn ich in meiner Bean den Value der booleanCheckBox auf "true" setze, wird diese auch direkt beim Laden der JSF als checked angezeigt, d.h. eine Vorbelegung von "online" auf "true" sollte dir die Box markiert anzeigen.
Hast du vielleicht in der Bean nur eine Setter Methode und keine Getter Methode für "online"?

Ein readonly="true" oder disabled="true" bewirkt, das die Box ausgegraut wird, somit kann sie nicht editiert werden.
Wenn der Value true liefert, ist sie dann auch markiert.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Maren T. (19. Mrz 2007)

Hallo zordan, vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp!

Ich hatte tatsächlich vergessen, den Parameter den der Getter liefert vorher auch aus der Datenbank zu belegen ;-)

Mein "readonly"-Problem besteht leider immer noch.

Meine Syntax sieht wie oben angegeben aus, aber ich kann den Haken nach Belieben verändern. Sollte damit wirklich nur gemeint sein, dass die Änderungen nicht an den Setter übertragen werden? Dann muss ich wohl doch mal "disabled" testen...

Danke schonmal soweit!


----------

